# The US Treasury Bond Market



## sinner (7 March 2009)

Hi guys,

I realised we probably don't have a Treasury thread, seems most of the discussion for this instrument occurs in the "Imminent and severe market correction thread" and the gold thread!

So I figured it was time to started one.

I will set the stage with the daily chart of the 30y yield showing a large gap off NYSE Wedsnesday market and also this article by bloomberg

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a3_llaTyyZzw&refer=home


----------



## exgeo (7 March 2009)

I'm already short of treasuries for the reasons mentioned in the article (increased supply of T's will drive the price down). Hope I'm not too early though. The instrument I used is TBT listed in the US


----------



## matty2.0 (12 April 2009)

You can short long term treasuries with ETFs like TBT. 
With yields at 2-3% or so, and record amounts of supply coming onto the market, prices on long term treasuries will most likely fall.


----------

